# Michigan "Whitetail Acres" Trail Classic (similar to the Redding, CA shoot)



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 94insideout (Jun 13, 2011)

will there be orange dots on all targets???
?


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Julie H. (Jun 9, 2014)

This is a reminder that the early registration deadline for our shoot is coming up soon. The date is August 6th that the registration forms and money need to be received by.

I also wanted to give a little more information on some questions that have been asked. We will be having a bright orange 11 ring marked on all targets, all yardages will be known, if you have a movable pin, the maximum yardage will be 80 yards, if you have fixed pins, the maximum yardage will be 50 yards. There won’t be any other restrictions in regards to speeds, stabilizers, or anything else.

We would like to hear feedback on what you would like to see in the future too. Hope to see you there!!!


----------



## Julie H. (Jun 9, 2014)

This is a message to clarify that you are still able to walk in on Saturday or Sunday and register for the shoot this weekend. The registration deadline listed on the flier was for the pre-registration deadline, at the cheaper amount. 

If you show up and register this weekend, the cost will be an additional $5.

Sorry for any confusion this may have caused.


----------

